# Art help forums.



## Icarus (Jan 11, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any other art help/crit/etc forums out there.
Not that this one isn't good enough, but it's not having what I'm looking for exactly... [sry]
Also, I don't think I'm ready to go to ConceptArt because those people want to go professional in their artwork, and I just use mine as a creative getaway.
So to my question, are there any artistic help forums that are meant to target the highschool senior entering college level?  (preferably help with digital medium)  Or am I just SOL?


----------



## WolfeByte (Jan 11, 2008)

Icarus said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there are any other art help/crit/etc forums out there.
> Not that this one isn't good enough, but it's not having what I'm looking for exactly... [sry]
> Also, I don't think I'm ready to go to ConceptArt because those people want to go professional in their artwork, and I just use mine as a creative getaway.
> So to my question, are there any artistic help forums that are meant to target the highschool senior entering college level?  (preferably help with digital medium)  Or am I just SOL?



Ones specifically geared towards the heading-to-college crowd?  Not that I've ever heard of.  There's plenty of art sites around, furry and non, and plenty of sites with art crit forums, but without knowing specifically what you're looking for (besides the specific demographic) I'm not sure what to suggest.  Maybe just google a bunch of art-making terms and see what pops up?  Give enough of them a try, and you're more than likely to find a group that fits you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 11, 2008)

VCL, Jaxpad, probably have sections just for critiques. They're also other furry related art communities. YNA was actually created to be a more of a critiques type submission area too


----------



## Icarus (Jan 12, 2008)

alright,
thanks for the help :}


----------

